# 3d vs reg benq 6000



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

An still on the fence regarding what projector to buy. I have recently started looking at the benq w6000 but saw a demo of a 3d projector. The 3 d projector in the same budget is the optoma 33. Any one want to provide pro and con for each? Most of the viewing would be 2d but it would be cool to be able to watch a 3d movie every now and then. So I guess the real question is.... How would the 2d optima stack up to the BenQ w6000?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Has everyone in your family watched 3D content? The only reason I ask is because 3D isn't for everyone. Two of my three kids dislike it and both my wife and I don't care for it either. All that being said, the number one problem with 3D in a projector setup is lumens. Most times, front projection barely produces enough lumens to get to the minimum of the standard - 14-16fL. Once you add in the glasses and what not, the brightness is cut in half or more.

I'd suggest viewing the 3D setup again. Try and have them mimic the lighting that's predominant in your situation. And bring the family along to make sure it will be suitable for everyone.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have to agree with mech on this one, 3D is definitely not for everyone and depending on the glasses type can cut your light output by as much as 85%.

They are really a toss up, both are favored brands but they both have their downfall, if it was me I would probably go with the BenQ.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. You pretty much reminded me what I already knew. I hate wearing the glasses while watching g a movie. I am still kicking tires. Pani Ar100, benqw6000, or epson 8350(is the 400 savi HS worth it)


----------

